# DISCUSS: Best Museum



## exciter

best complete museum: Musee du Louvre (Paris)
best modern art museum: MOMA (New York)
best pinacotheque: Museo del Prado (Madrid)


----------



## Cardiaz

Bonia said:


> i dont like museums. museums are boring


Is a matter of taste, we can think also you are boring...

1 Louvre

2 Prado Museum

3 Hermitage

(and if we talk only about pictures):

1 Prado
2 Hermitage
3 Louvre


11th March, we will not forget


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Museums are "boring"? :crazy:


----------



## cristianocani

*Rome - Musei Capitolini*


----------



## spyguy

Let's not forget Chicago's great museums:

The Art Institute of Chicago: one of the "great" Art museums in the world









The Field Museum: housing Sue









The Museum of Science and Industry: large, interactive museum, with many different exhibits with almost all kinds of machinery and technology, including the Apollo 8 capsule, a U-505, and the Pioneer Zephyr. 

















The Shedd Aquarium: the largest indoor aquarium in the world









The Adler Planetarium: first planetarium built in the western hemisphere


----------



## Javi

Prado (Madrid)
Louvre (Paris)
British museum (London)


----------



## Latoso

I would also add the Mexican Anthropology Museum which has the best collection of pre-Columbian artifacts in the world. Also I can't say enogh about the Art Institute of Chicago.


----------



## Valia

Better musem:

Louvre (the better), Hermitage and British Museum.


----------



## Sergei

To be completely honest, I'd say the results of this are a bit of a joke, when they don't reflect reality. How was one of the greatest museums in the world - The Metropolitan Museum of Art in New York City - excluded?


----------



## Nemo

edit...


----------



## potto

Sergei said:


> To be completely honest, I'd say the results of this are a bit of a joke, when they don't reflect reality. How was one of the greatest museums in the world - The Metropolitan Museum of Art in New York City - excluded?


museum of art? Thats a gallery isnt it? I would personally put them in different categories but everyone else seems to have included galleries as well in their choices


----------



## Sergei

potto said:


> museum of art? Thats a gallery isnt it? I would personally put them in different categories but everyone else seems to have included galleries as well in their choices


 No, it's not a gallery. It's has one of the greatest, and biggest collections of art in the world. Art is not only paintings, they have everything imaginable, including a whole temple from Egypt. 

I can't fathom how it can not be included. It's a shame. It's definately in the Top 5 in the world.


----------



## LacLongQuan

Louvres is the best overall
British Museum is superior in antiquity area.


----------



## Jutcho

The Louvre is definitely the biggest Museum in the World, by its size, by the quality and quantity of its collection, by its image (through movies, books....).
Some museums may match the Louvre on some aspects (beauty of the building, major art work, more paintings, more Egyptian stuffs, more sculpture) but none can match with the Louvre from a general point of view.


----------



## Zheglov

Hermitage


----------



## eccentricy

1. Lourve, Paris
2. British Museum, London
3. The Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York
3. Natural History Museum, London


----------



## dewback

Museo del Prado, Madrid
Louvre, Paris
British Museum


----------



## soulkorea

the new MOMA gets my vote.
It was the best before and even better now.


----------



## Pavlvs

The winner of this contest is:

VATICAN MUSEUMS

From the International Rough Guide:

"A fifteen-minute walk from St Peter's (follow the signs out from the north side of the piazza), the only part of the Vatican Palace you can visit independently is the Vatican Museums at Viale Vaticano 13 (April–Nov Mon–Sat 8.45am–2.20pm, last exit 3.45pm; rest of year Mon–Sat 8.45am–12.20pm, last exit 1.45pm; €10; closed Sun, holidays and religious holidays, except the last Sunday of each month when admission is free) – QUITE SIMPLY, THE LARGEST,RICHEST, MOST COMPELLING AND PERHAPS MOST EXHAUSTING MUSEUM COMPLEX IN THE WORLD. If you have found any of Rome's other museums disappointing, the Vatican is probably the reason why: so much booty from the city's history has ended up here, from both classical and later times, and so many of the Renaissance's finest artists were in the employ of the pope, that not surprisingly the result is a set of museums so stuffed with antiquities as to put most other European collections to shame.

As its name suggests, the Vatican Palace actually holds a collection of museums on very diverse subjects – displays of classical statuary, Renaissance painting, Etruscan relics, Egyptian artefacts, not to mention the furnishings and decoration of the palace itself. There's no point in trying to see everything, at least not on one visit. Once inside, you have a choice of routes, but the only features you really shouldn't miss are the Raphael Stanze and the Sistine Chapel. Above all, decide how long you want to spend here, and what you want to see before you start; you could spend anything from 45 minutes to the better part of a day here, and it's easy to collapse from museum fatigue before you've even got to your most important target of interest. Be conservative – the distances between different sections alone can be vast and very tiring."


The only museum in the world that has not only a collection of masterpieces, but the same museum is THE masterpiece of italian Reinassance and Baroque.
Sistina Chapel, Raphael Rooms, Vatican Gardens, Michelangelo's dome and more and more and more.....


----------



## jesarm

1 Louvre
2 Prado
3 British Museum


----------



## micro

Air and Space Museum, Washington
Deutsches Museum, Munich (technical)
Museums of Natural History, London, Berlin, Frankfurt (Senckenberg), Toronto(ROM)
Guggenheim, New York


----------



## Archiconnoisseur

Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center


----------



## Tazmaniadevil

Bonia said:


> i dont like museums. museums are boring


There is very little art in museums that I really like. However, many of the buildings are fantastic, especially museums that are located in palaces and mansions. My personal favorite is the Pitti Palace in Florence. To me, that is art in beautiful rooms. I really don't like most art just hanging on bare, white walls. Except for the Impressionists, most paintings are too dark to me.


----------



## latennisguy

The Getty in Los Angeles
































































View from The Getty


----------



## HelloMoto163

pergamon museum in berlin

building 

museum 

museum2 

museum3 

museum4 

museum5


----------



## El_Greco

Nemo said:


> *The museums with the one of the most fine and most expensive art collections in the world are Dutch;*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE RIJKSMUSEUM AMSTERDAM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REMBRANDT, 'Night Watch'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REMBRANDT; 'Jewish Bride.'*
> 
> 
> *THE MAURITSHUIS, THE HAGUE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JOHANNES VERMEER, 'Girl with the pearl earring'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FABRITIUS*


I like Dutch paintings they are really really great.
----------------------------------------------

British Museum (London)
National Gallery (London)
National Maritime Museum (London)


----------



## Mr.Skyscraper

1.) Art Institute of Chicago
2.) Guggenheim Museum in Bilbao
3.) Louvre


----------



## marte

1)Hermitage
1)Louvre


----------



## vanya

Undoubtedly the two major museums in the world are the State Hermitage and the Louvre. Louvre is a bit larger than Hermitage, but it doesn't have sumptuous interiors of the imperial palace. These two and somehow Metropolitan are global treasures of culture. The other ones, such as the National Gallery or the Prado have great collections but only in some exact field. Uffizi is very influencial too.


----------



## Artas

1. British Museum, London
2. Louvre, Paris


----------



## thoju75

1. Louvre, Paris
2. The Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York
3. Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao


----------



## Nemo

*Dutch museums*



















*RIJKSMUSEUM AM**STERDAM*  

*Rembrandt * 









*Rijksmuseum Amsterdam*









*Rijksmuseum Amsterdam*









*Rijksmuseum Amsterdam*









*Rijksmuseum Amsterdam*









*Rijksmuseum Amsterdam*









*Rijksmuseum Amsterdam*

*Vermeer* 









*Rijksmuseum Amsterdam*









*Rijksmuseum Amsterdam*









*Rijksmuseum Amsterdam*

*RUISDAEL*








*Rijksmuseum Amsterdam*

*JAN STEEN*








*Rijksmuseum Amsterdam*









*Rijksmuseum Amsterdam*

*VERSCHUIER*








*Rijksmuseum Amsterdam*

*VROOM*








*Rijksmuseum Amsterdam*

*www.rijksmuseum.nl*












*VAN GOGH MUSEUM AM**STERDAM II*  

*VINCENT VAN GOGH*









*van Gogh Museum Amsterdam*









*van Gogh Museum Amsterdam*









*van Gogh Museum Amsterdam*









*van Gogh Museum Amsterdam*



















*Mauritshuis*
]*Den Haag/The Hague* 


















*Vermeer*









*Vermeer*









*Jan Breughel & Peter Paul Rubens*

*Boymans van Beuningen**Rotterdam* 









*Breughel*









*Jeroen Bosch*









*Dali*









*Dali*









*Dali*


----------



## ladolcevita

the four best art gallery in the world in terms of western art are:
Louvre, Paris
Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City
British Museum, London
State Hermitage, St. Petersburg


----------



## Nemo

edit


----------



## Muyangguniang

Mauritshuis - Den Haag
Museé du Louvre - Paris
Opéra Garnier - Paris
Nemo - Amsterdam
Centre de Georges Pompidou - Paris
Rijksmuseum - Amsterdam
Anne Frank Museum - Amsterdam


----------



## zazo

The three best museums in the world (and the three museums in the best three cities):


1 - PRADO MUSEUM ( Madrid )

2 - LOUVRE ( Paris )

3 - BRITISH MUSEUM ( London )


----------



## wecky

*Natural History Museum, London
British Museum, London
Louvre, Paris*

-----


----------



## chukchi

hydrogen said:


> Musée d'Orsay in Paris is highly underrated. Some of the best impressionism works are housed there.


I completelly agree


----------



## cristianocani

1 - Vatican Museums
2 - Louvre
3 - Uffizi Gallery


----------



## Arichis

*Museo Nazionale di Capodimonte - Napoli* 
_Capodimonte Museum - Naples_ 


























































A museum which houses some of my favorite works of art ...

Caravaggio - Flagellation 









Andy Warhol - Vesuvius 









Pieter Brueghel the Elder - The Blind Leading the Blind 









Porcelain Room 









Artemisia Gentileschi - Judith Beheading Holofernes 









Simone Martini - St. Louis of Toulouse Crowning Robert of Anjou


----------



## Gandhi

Louvre
British Museum
Galleria Deglia Uffizzi


----------



## Jules

Museum of Modern Art, NYC


----------



## 612Buddha

*Walker Art Center*

The Walker in Minneapolis is one of the best modern arts museums in the USA!
The new expansion is incredible.


----------



## SkyLerm

Prado Museum is the best in terms of paintings kay:


----------



## Bitxofo

The Louvre in Paris and the British Museum in London.
:wink2:


----------



## jdooz121




----------



## Manila-X

1) The Louvre (Paris)
2) Guggenheim (New York)


----------



## Tiaren

The best universal museum will be the Museum Island in Berlin.
Highlights are the Pergamon Altair, The original Gates of Babylon and the bust of Nefertiri.


----------



## hkskyline

I'm going to throw in one more museum that I have just visited - the Natural History Museum in London, with a huge assortment of exhibits from dinosaurs to environmentalism and stuffed birds.


----------



## SE9

^ Natural History Museum and next door Science Museum are great.

My best though are the British Museum and the Louvre.


----------



## hkskyline

^ Fully agree!


----------



## mdiederi

Smithsonian. Also known as "America's attic"


----------



## mdiederi

This was the concept for the new Guggenheim in NY, but it's been scrapped.


----------



## crossbowman

Louvre, Paris


----------



## sk

my top 5 in no particular order
1)louvre
2)hermitage
3)british museum
4)prado
5)new acropolis museum in athens

i have no knowledge of asian museums so i did not include any of them .Same goes for african museums.
American museum have a lot of exhibits but they are not old enough like the ones in european museums.
I do not consider "museums" with dinosaurs as real museums,same goes for aquariums.


----------



## Ohno

British Museum


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

My top 5 Museums would be...
1) Le Louvre
2) British Museum
3) Hermitage Museum
4) MET New York
5) Kremlim State Museum

Although they certainly don't have as many artworks as the previously mentionned museums, the National Archeological Museum and National Historical Museum in Sofia, Bulgaria, are worth seeing.

NATIONAL HISOTORICAL MUSEUM










NATIONAL ARCHEOLOGICAL MUSEUM










HERE ARE SOME OF THE HIGHLIGHTS OF THE MUSEUMS


















































































***Bulgaria is the place in Europe, where there is the biggest concentration of Gold and Silver Treasures discovered (Archeology). Unfortunately many other treasures are looted and sold to foreign collections...


----------



## Audiomuse

Louvre
Smithsonian Washington DC
Metropolitan Museum NY
British Museum
Fitzwillliam Museum (Cambridge UK)
Musee D'Orsay Paris
Guggenheim NY and Bilbao
Hagia Sophia
Colosseum Rome
Topkapi Palace Istanbul
Dohlmanbachche Palace Istanbul
Hay House Macon Georgia
Coca Cola Museum Atlanta
Wright Patterson Aviation Museum, Ohio (Fairborn near Dayton)
Edinburgh Castle (Scotland)


----------



## Audiomuse

BG Patriot. Tell me more about Bulgaria. You so far have got me on a hook. I wanna visit Bulgaria. Somewhere different and almost unheard of. (no offense).


----------



## Audiomuse

They use the crylic alphabet in Bulgaria?


----------



## Manila-X

1) Louvre
2) Guggenheim (NY)


----------



## brisavoine

1- Le Louvre
2- Smithsonian museums in Washington DC
3- Vatican museums
4- Palace Museum in Beijing
5- British Museum & Tokyo National Museum

Other contenders: NYC's Metropolitan Museum of Art, Hermitage in Saint-Petersbourg, Cairo Museum

When the Palace Museums of Beijing and Taipei are reunited, the combined museum will easily rank number one on par with Le Louvre.


----------



## brisavoine

Unfortunately, the largest and most extraordinary museum of all times, the Imperial Gardens of Beijing, also known as the Old Summer Palace, was burnt to the ground by British and French expeditionary troops in 1860. Totally shameful!


----------



## hkskyline

I don't think the Summer Palace was a museum though. I doubt it was open to the public at all.


----------



## brisavoine

It wasn't, but it was nonetheless the largest state art collection in the world. Museums in Europe were not opened to the public either until very late in history. The first public museum, Le Louvre, was opened to the public in 1793, during the French Revolution. Before that, the French royal collections were for the only pleasure of the king and a few scholars and artists admitted by the king to admire and study the masterpieces.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

@macon4ever

Well let's start with answering your question that indeed cyrillic is the alphabet used in Bulgaria, but if you ever visit Bulgaria I doubt the language will be of any trouble since in Sofia, the capital and in any other big touristi site, there are alot of signs in English.

If you ever decide to visit Bulgaria you should go to the Black Sea at the beautiful resorts of either Sunny Beach, Albena or Golden Sands. Cheap quality hotels, good transport, excellent food, full of historical sites, GREAT night life, beautiful beaches & broads and of course great weather.

On the other hand if you decide to visit Bulgaria during the winter, you will be able to discover the beautiful scenery of Bulgaria's mountains
Bansko, Borovetz & Pamporovo are Bulgaria's top 3 ski resorts, in recent years millions of dollars have been invested in those resorts, and in 3-4 years they should become some of Europe's most beautiful and quality ski resorts.
Same thing goes for ski resorts, cheap, great ambience, beautiful nature, historical background.

ALthough historical tourism hasn't been developped as much as summer and winter toursim, Bulgaria is full of historical sites that will amaze you greatly. Bulgaria does not have palaces and cathedrals like in Western Europe, but on the other hand has many Antique & Medieval towns well preserved, ancient tombs, ancient sanctuaries, monasteries, some of the oldest churches in Europe....

As for the museums I showed you, they are really worth visiting although as I said they are not comparable to such great museums as Louvre, Hermitage or others but they hold interesting artifacts. If you ever go to Varna, you should visit the Archeological Museum that holds the oldest golden tresure of the world. 

The only sad thing in Bulgarian Archeology is that many artifacts are smuggled abroad to be sold to some rich collectioneurs. Although in recent years many Thracian tombs were discovered and many treasures too, many others are destroyed and stolen by treasure hunters.Unfortunately although Bulgaria has an immense potential in archeology, the government does not fund the archeologists much, and at the end looters have more money to smuggle artifacts than archeologists to save them.


----------



## OtAkAw

The Louvre in Paris is undoubtedly the most popular of all Museums imaginable, and it has GREAT pieces!


----------



## ZZ-II

for me it's the "Deutsches Museum" in Muinch


----------



## Marco_

Diamantmuseum in Antwerp 
And most people nominate the Louvre because it's the most popular museum I guess, but how many people did really visited all the best museums in the world? And nobody, except for 2 or 3 Dutch people is nominating the Rijksmuseum. I'm sure that's also one of the best museums in the whole world.


----------



## Marco_

Oh and I like that museum in Bilbao too, but I've never been there


----------



## lbjeffries

I am truly disappointed in how little everyone here seems to know about our planet's museums. I must admit I expected more form the participating Europeans, especially considering the joy they receive in gloating about their superior appreciation of all things beautiful (or at least America's lack thereof). 

Heres a list by someone who has been to at least 30 of the world's greatest art museums. And here's a crazy thought, actual explanations for each of my choices.

1) *Metropolitan Museum of Art (New York City)* - 

This was a tough choice because in terms of European paintings up to the mid-ninteenth century, both the Lourve and the National Gallery in London outdo this museum easily. But the Met is an encyclopedic collection of the entire history of art unlike the Louvre and NGL, and because it does everything so well; the Met is number 1 by default.

Admittedly the Italian Renaissance art is not great here. Its very good but not great. Probably the second best collection outside of Europe (behind the National Gallery in DC). The Asian art is also very respectable for being outside of east Asia, but Boston and Kansas City are both better. Otherwise there are no "weaknesses". The museum is top 3 in the world in nearly every other department. Ancient (maybe the second best collection--after British-- after the looting of the Bagdahd museum), classical (a slight notch below British and Louvre...a larger notch below Rome and Athens), Egyptian (Cairo is one, British is two, Met is right behind), Native American (overall number one even though regional museums--i.e. Vancouver/Mexico City--have more impressive local collections), African (number two behind British), medieval (best outside of Europe), Northern Renaissance (Nat Gallery in London is one, Prado two, Met is tied with the Louvre at three), Baroque (easily number one outside of Europe), Spanish (There is the Prado, then everyone else...Met is at the top of everyone else), Dutch (number two behind Riiksmuseum), Romantic (two behind Louvre), neoclassical (two behind Louvre), impressionism (two behind d'Orsay) and modern (top five after Moma, Tate, Pomp, and maybe Walker).

2) *Le Louvre (Paris)* -

A very very close number two. If you are looking for instantly recognizable icons of the art world, there are three stops, Florence, Rome, and most important, Paris. If I had rated the museums based on fame of individual pieces rather than simply quality of departments, the Louvre would have been the runaway choice as one. Also, if you took the best paintings from dOrsay and Pompidou and transplanted them to a couple of medium sized rooms at the palace, it would be the best museum ever and no other institution would come close. Unfortunately, impressionism, modern, and post-modern art is just too importmant and so it must be penalized for this gaping hole in it's collection.

3) *British Museum (London)-*

Elgin marbles, Rosetta, and on and on and on... I personally would rather spend the day at the National Gallery because I prefer looking at paintings, but you just can't deny how monumental this collection is.

4) *Naional Gallery (London)- * 

The most underated art museum in the world (as evidenced by it not garnering a single vote by any of you fools before me). From the renaissance to impressionism, it just has masterpiece after masterpiece by every (and I mean _every_) major artist throughout the annals of art history. The pieces just aren't as famous as they are in the Louvre, which is a shame because they deserve to be. For example, I think the "Virgin of the Rocks" is the best Leonardo painting extant in the world; better than the more famous "Madonna of the Rocks". Again, penalized for not being at all encyclopedic, this musum would easily rank number one if combined with The British.

5) *Vatican Museums (Rome) -*

Michelangelo and Caravaggio alone would put this museum in the top ten. If you love the Italian Renaissance, far and away, more than any other genre; this is your number one.

6) *Smithsonian/National Gallery (Washington DC) -* 

A fantastic collection of museums that explore the history of mankind. I include the National Gallery--even though it is technically not the same institution--because they share the same grounds at the mall, although I did penalize it for doing so. Without a penalty, Smithsonian/NGA would easily be in the top three and might even be number one. The National Gallery has an vast collection of european art. And seriously, where else can you look at a fantastic Leonardo da Vinci or Giorgione, then head down to the next bulding to look at the first manned spacecraft to orbit the moon, or the first plane to cross the Atlantic? It gives me chills just thinking about it.

7) *Prado (Madrid) -* 

Pound for pound (or kilo for kilo), the best museum in the world. Not huge like some of the other fortresses on this list, it makes up for a lack of quantity by displaying the best of the best. Velazquez may be my favorite artist and most of his masterpieces are here. Also Bosch, Weyden, Rapheal...this museum is such a jewel it makes my heart ache.

8) *Hermitage (St. Petersburg) -*

The Russians went out of their way to collect art as part of their effort to "westernize" their culture, and damn did they have good taste. Unfortunately for them (but fortunately for Americans) they sold some their most valuable treasures in the early 20th century in order to raise money. If they hadn't done that this museum would be sick. Still one of the great encyclopedic museums in the world.


9) *Museum of Modern Art (New York) -* 

If we are going to reward the Vatican for being end-all-be-all of Italian Renaissance art, then we have to reward the MOMA for being the greatest modern art museum in the universe. This is paradise for lovers of modern art.

9) *Ufizzi (Florence) - * 

Fantastic art absolutely litters all of Florence. And this place in particular. Kudos for having my favorite Caravaggio.

10) *American Museum of Natural History (New York) -* 

I'm not much for looking at dead animals and dinosaur bones, but this barely beats out the comparable museums I have visited in Chicago and London.

11) *Musee d'Orsay (Paris) -* 

What the Vatican is to Italian art, and the MOMA is modern art: this place is to impressionism. Add on top of that the fact that it is the second best place in the world to look at art (behind Guggenheim NYC and ahead of Guggenheim Bilbao); and you have the eleventh best museum in the world.

12) *Kunsthistorisches Museum (Vienna) -* 

Just a fantastic museum! The wonderful Bruegels and maybe the best Vermeer in existence.

13) *Chicago art Institute - * 

The collection is a bit shallow, but here you can find four of the 10 most famous paintings in America: Wood's _American Gothic_, Hopper's _Nighthawks_, Seurat's _Sunday Afternoon_, and Caillebotte's _Paris Street._ Add a great collection of Picasso and O'keefe, and you have a top thirteen museum.

14) *Guggenheim (New York)- * 

This place makes it for it's unparalelled commitment to contemporary art and for being the best place to look at art in the world. A masterpiece of design by Frank Loyd Wright.


----------



## Poryaa

The Louvre and the British Museum are governmental. The Met is private, not governmental or civic. The Met has the greatest number and the widest collection of art objects in spite of a private museum.


----------



## Aokromes

Louvre, Paris and Hermitage, St. Petersburg


----------



## yin_yang

of the one's i've been to (tried to make it balanced bwtween old masters and contemporary)
favourite art museums:

1. Hermitage in my hometown (duh! some bias there)
2. the MET in NYC
3. picasso museum in berlin (the one near charlottenburg)
4. the old masters museum near potzdamer platz in berlin (name?)
5. prado in spain
6. london's tate gallery
7. san fran's MOMA
8. albright knox in buffalo
9. pergamonmuseum in berlin
10. helsinki's MOMA
11. Getty's palace in LA (more for the coolness of it rather than the pieces of art. the whole complex is a work of art)


----------



## Manila-X

The Guggenhein museum in Guadalajara looks nice. Once it's built, I'll put it in there


----------



## hkskyline

The Hermitage is surely a masterpiece. I've seen a few documentaries about it and it's quite amazing. The Metropolitan Musuem of Art is also very good. I was there twice in the past month. They also have a branch in the Cloisters which resembles a medieval castle.


----------



## BenL

Nice breakdown lbjeffries - it's good to have a qualified response rather than just a list. I must say I prefer London's Natural History Museum to New York's and I suppose it would be unfair to lump London's Kensington "big three" - The Victoria and Albert, Natural History and Science Museums which are all across the road from each other literally. Whilst its layout is very unique and has led to some criticism from those in the art world - London's Tate Modern is the world's most visited modern art gallery and is certainly one of my favourite galleries. Have you visited it?


----------



## hkskyline

BenL said:


> Nice breakdown lbjeffries - it's good to have a qualified response rather than just a list. I must say I prefer London's Natural History Museum to New York's and I suppose it would be unfair to lump London's Kensington "big three" - The Victoria and Albert, Natural History and Science Museums which are all across the road from each other literally. Whilst its layout is very unique and has led to some criticism from those in the art world - London's Tate Modern is the world's most visited modern art gallery and is certainly one of my favourite galleries. Have you visited it?


That cluster reminds me of the museum district in Washington DC.


----------



## Nemo

@LBJEFFRIES


> I am truly disappointed in how little everyone here seems to know about our planet's museums. I must admit I expected more form the participating Europeans, especially considering the joy they receive in gloating about their superior appreciation of all things beautiful


Not for being a Dutchman myself, but the collection of the Rijksmuseum in Amsterdam is not on you're list of greatest musea in the world, while it should be there according to the worlds best art-critics and others who work in this area and the numerous book written on the worlds higly qualified art-museums. 

America has only a few musea per inhabitant in comparison with Europe. Those few are very large. In Europe, most musea show only one style or one painter. The Metropolitan has a lot of everything. With only 2200 paintings of old European Masters for example, it can only show highlights, while the Louvre, Prado, Hermitage and Rijksmueum (with 5500 Dutch masters) can really show developments of artists which is far more interesting. When I visited the Metropolitan, I got the impression of a large art-warehouse. For Americans it must be great, but for the average European artlover its a bit of everything.
BTW; The Asian art collections in the Metropolitan are not comparable with those of the collections in the large musea of the former colonisators as France(Indochina), England(BritishIndia,Malaysia) and theNetherlands(India/Indonesia/Japan)



> maybe the best Vermeer in existence


certainly, one who states that maybe the best Vermeer in the world is in Vienna, show little knowledge in that field, since even the simplest soul knows that 'Girl with pearl earring' in the Mauritshuis in The Hague together with 'the Milkmaid' in Amsterdam shows the best work of Johannes Vermeer.


----------



## lbjeffries

Nemo said:


> @LBJEFFRIES
> 
> Not for being a Dutchman myself, but the collection of the Rijksmuseum in Amsterdam is not on you're list of greatest musea in the world, while it should be there according to the worlds best art-critics and others who work in this area and the numerous book written on the worlds higly qualified art-museums.


You are absolutley right. It does deserve to be on my list. I'm moving the Kunst Museum of Viena past D'Orsay and the Rijksmuseum right behind that. D'Orsy goes back to 13. I enjoy Dutch art much more than I enjoy Impressionism.



> America has only a few musea per inhabitant in comparison with Europe. Those few are very large..


I'm sorry but you are incorrect. There are more high-quality art museums in the United States than in any other country. Have you been to the museums in Boston, Washington, Philly, LA, Kansas City, Cleveland or Detroit? All of these cities have fantastic museums.



> In Europe, most musea show only one style or one painter. The Metropolitan has a lot of everything. With only 2200 paintings of old European Masters for example, it can only show highlights, while the Louvre, Prado, Hermitage and Rijksmueum (with 5500 Dutch masters) can really show developments of artists which is far more interesting


I disagree. The Louvre , Prado, and Hermitage all show multiple styles, just like the Met and none them can touch the Metropolitan's collection of Dutch art. And the Met in turn, cannot touch he Rijksmuseum in terms of Dutch art. And no other museum can touch the Met in terms of American art.

But it all depends on the artist really. If I wanted to chart the development of Rembrandt I would obviously travel to Amsterdam (which I plan to do once again in the upcoming year  ). But if I want to see the development of Vermeer I would stay in New York where there are 8 (out of a total of 35!) wonderful examples. If I want to see Velazquez then the Prado is obviously the best place to go. But the Nat Gal in London has the breathtaking Rokeby Venus, Rome's Gallery Doria has the incredible Pope Innocent, and the Met has the small unassuming Juan de Pareja; which just might be the most brilliant of them all. You see? A lot of museums, even in Europe, have only highlights of different artists. And whats wrong with that? I contend that it can be a more valuable experience seeing different artist's work juxtaposed in direct relation to one another, rather than seeing room after room of the same artist. 




> When I visited the Metropolitan, I got the impression of a large art-warehouse. For Americans it must be great, but for the average European artlover its a bit of everything..


Have you ever been to the Louvre? Or the Hermitage? Or London's National Gallery? Did you get the same impression at these places or are they just better because they are in Europe?




> BTW; The Asian art collections in the Metropolitan are not comparable with those of the collections in the large musea of the former colonisators as France(Indochina), England(BritishIndia,Malaysia) and theNetherlands(India/Indonesia/Japan)


The great thing about the Asian Art department at the Met is that they have wonderful examples of art from every dynasty of every region rather just than a bunch of stuff from a single colonized area. Still the Met holds some of the greatest examples of art from many different regions. For example, the best version of what might be the most famous piece of Japanese art ever calls the Metropolitan Museum home. Hokusai's beautiful wave:














> certainly, one who states that maybe the best Vermeer in the world is in Vienna, show little knowledge in that field, since even the simplest soul knows that 'Girl with pearl earring' in the Mauritshuis in The Hague together with 'the Milkmaid' in Amsterdam shows the best work of Johannes Vermeer


Relax. Its an opinion. An opion shared by many others. You might be surprised to find out that many art historians consider _The Art of Painting_ in Vienna his greatest work. Are they all simple souls like me? Only if they live in America I suspect.

_The Milkmaid_ is brilliant but I think The _Girl with a Pearl Earring _is a bit overated. _Woman Reading a Letter _ in Amsterdam is also amazing.


----------



## Good

Regarding the Asian Art collection, I am not so sure about the preeminence of the Metropolitan in that field. The Guimet museum in Paris is actually world-famous for hosting the best and most comprehensive collection of Asian art in the world. Sure it is particularly strong in art from the former Indochine (Cambodge, Vietnam, etc.), its collection of Chinese, Korean, Japonese, Afghan and Indian artifacts are really impressive as well. The Guimet museum doesn't have the best art collection for any of these countries, but it has the most complete and encyclopedic collection of Asian art overall.
In the UK, asian art is unfortunately divided between the British museum and the Victoria and Albert museum: if both asian art collections were put together, they could easily rival Guimet museum as well.


----------



## lbjeffries

Good said:


> Regarding the Asian Art collection, I am not so sure about the preeminence of the Metropolitan in that field. The Guimet museum in Paris is actually world-famous for hosting the best and most comprehensive collection of Asian art in the world. Sure it is particularly strong in art from the former Indochine (Cambodge, Vietnam, etc.), its collection of Chinese, Korean, Japonese, Afghan and Indian artifacts are really impressive as well. The Guimet museum doesn't have the best art collection for any of these countries, but it has the most complete and encyclopedic collection of Asian art overall.
> In the UK, asian art is unfortunately divided between the British museum and the Victoria and Albert museum: if both asian art collections were put together, they could easily rival Guimet museum as well.


I'm ashamed to say that I have never been to the Guimet. Although I wouldn't be entirely surprised to hear another museum in the west surpasses the Met in quality. Boston's Fine Art Museum is considered better as well. I'm unable to talk about Asian art as eloquently as I can speak about European or American art. My apologies.


----------



## lbjeffries

BenL said:


> Nice breakdown lbjeffries - it's good to have a qualified response rather than just a list. I must say I prefer London's Natural History Museum to New York's and I suppose it would be unfair to lump London's Kensington "big three" - The Victoria and Albert, Natural History and Science Museums which are all across the road from each other literally. Whilst its layout is very unique and has led to some criticism from those in the art world - London's Tate Modern is the world's most visited modern art gallery and is certainly one of my favourite galleries. Have you visited it?


Its been ages since I was at London's Natural History Museum so I admit my choice is skewed. I hear Berlin has a wonderful Nat His museum as well, although I have never been. Perhaps i'll check it out once again when I am in London in January. Then again, perhaps not, I can't stand all the screaming children.

As for the Tate, yes I have been and it is a glorius place. A better space to look at art than the ultra-cramped MOMA. For that reason I'm not surprised the Tate has more visitors. But that doesn't change the fact that the MOMA's collection is much more iconic than any other. I am jealous that the Tate has my favorite Lichtenstein (_Whaam!_) although the Moma's _Drowning Girl _is probably his most famous.


----------



## Good

Regarding asian art again, I think the San Francisco Asian Art Museum is supposed to be the best of its kind in North America, and probably one of the best in the world.
For modern art, it's true that the Tate Modern is extraordinarily successful in terms of number of visitors, but I wouldn't say its collections are second only to MoMA. Actually, modern art collections in Pompidou Center in Paris are far richer and more comprehensive than the Tate Modern's, a mere look at their respective website and data base is enough to realize the difference in quantity and quality. Unfortunately, Pompidou Center can display only 5% of its collection, and is currently refurbishing its exhibition space to extend it by 50%. It should reopen completely in january 2007.
In general terms, I agree with lbjeffries concerning the high quality of American museums too often overlooked by Europeans. For instance, in my opinion, Fine Arts Museum in Boston, Arts Institute in Chicago, National Gallery of Art in Washington, rival the best European art museums. They may lack of quantity, but they compensate with more comprehensive and encyclopedic collections, covering all European countries and techniques, which is rarely seen in Europe, where most collections are strong only for one or two countries. Typical examples: Italian museums, Dutch museums, to a lesser extent the Prado, by the way no offense, I love Italian, Dutch and Spanish paintings and the great museums displaying them of course. It's just that American museums are usually more generalist, like the Louvre or the National Gallery.


----------



## lbjeffries

Good said:


> Regarding asian art again, I think the San Francisco Asian Art Museum is supposed to be the best of its kind in North America, and probably one of the best in the world.
> For modern art, it's true that the Tate Modern is extraordinarily successful in terms of number of visitors, but I wouldn't say its collections are second only to MoMA. Actually, modern art collections in Pompidou Center in Paris are far richer and more comprehensive than the Tate Modern's, a mere look at their respective website and data base is enough to realize the difference in quantity and quality. Unfortunately, Pompidou Center can display only 5% of its collection, and is currently refurbishing its exhibition space to extend it by 50%. It should reopen completely in january 2007.
> In general terms, I agree with lbjeffries concerning the high quality of American museums too often overlooked by Europeans. For instance, in my opinion, Fine Arts Museum in Boston, Arts Institute in Chicago, National Gallery of Art in Washington, rival the best European art museums. They may lack of quantity, but they compensate with more comprehensive and encyclopedic collections, covering all European countries and techniques, which is rarely seen in Europe, where most collections are strong only for one or two countries. Typical examples: Italian museums, Dutch museums, to a lesser extent the Prado, by the way no offense, I love Italian, Dutch and Spanish paintings and the great museums displaying them of course. It's just that American museums are usually more generalist, like the Louvre or the National Gallery.


A great post. This is the type of dialogue I was trying to promote with my first post, rather than just listing random museums.

Again Good, you have proven my ignorance in regards to Asian art. it doesn't surprise me that San Fransisco has a world class Asian art museum, considering the massive Chinese, Japenese, and Korean populations there. What did surprise me was how amazing Kansas City's Asian art was. It really does rival the Metropolitan's in terms of quality.

I loved the Pompidou on my one visit there but was a bit disappointed in the amount of work displayed. They were however working on the museum at the time. I here it looks better than ever. Its also great news they're trying to expand the space. I had no idea so much of their collection was in storage.

I think Nemo was partly right when he said it was better to be able to look at a genre of art in tremendous depth so one might understand how the art of a region evolves. That can be very fasinating and that is why I love the Rijksmuseum, the Vatican, and D'Orsay so much. But I also think encyclopedic museums are amazing and can provide just as wonderful an experience. You can go to the Louvre 500 times and something new will always catch your eye. It might be an Italian painting, Neoclassical, Dutch, Egyptian, etc. I think that is wonderful Same goes for the Met and the National Galleries of both London and Washington.


----------



## Good

Good to see I am not the only one fond of museums (for the experience they actually provide, not just their reputation!).
Another interesting area to explore is the European sculpture: few museums can claim the the try to display an encyclopedic display of sculptures, I have in mind:
- The Bode Museum in Berlin, which has just reopened: it's supposed to be the best in its field, but the database on the website is very incomplete...
- The Louvre: very strong in French sculptures of course, good in Italian sculptures (with the only significant Michelangelo's sculptures outside Italy), and someway erratic for Northern and Spanish sculptures, with some masterpieces from Germany, Sweden and Danemark: overall a pretty ambitious showcase of European sculptures
- The V&A in London: I have never been, and there is no exploitable database , but it's supposed to be very complete as well
- in North America I dont know, as I usually focus on paintings when I visit American musems, but lbjeffries will know better than me.

Another similar category is design and decorative arts. As far as I know, there are only two big museums only dedicated to this field: the V&A in London, the best one, and the Musée des Arts Décoratifs in Paris (reopened a few weeks ago), as a follower. 

And lbjeffries, I was surprised you didn't mention any German museums in your list, especially the ones in Berlin. For Egyptian and Greek artifacts, the Pergamon museum is top level for instance. The Ethnography Museum (again in Berlin) is, according to various sources, number one, followed by the Branly Museum in Paris (which has just opened). And if you want to get a sense of Old Masters in Germain painting, you have to go to Munich Pincotheque: it's the only place where you have a real vision of Germain painting history, since usually museums outside Germany struggle to display significant pieces in quantity and quality (it's a bit like Spanish painting that you can only appreciate in the Prado). The same goes for German Modern Art : you have to go the Modern Art Museum in Berlin.

All in all, Berlin is surely in the top four cities regarding variety and richness of museums, along with New York, Paris and London, that's why I was surprised to see no mention of it in your otherwise great list.


----------



## lbjeffries

Good said:


> Good to see I am not the only one fond of museums (for the experience they actually provide, not just their reputation!).
> Another interesting area to explore is the European sculpture: few museums can claim the the try to display an encyclopedic display of sculptures, I have in mind:
> - The Bode Museum in Berlin, which has just reopened: it's supposed to be the best in its field, but the database on the website is very incomplete...
> - The Louvre: very strong in French sculptures of course, good in Italian sculptures (with the only significant Michelangelo's sculptures outside Italy), and someway erratic for Northern and Spanish sculptures, with some masterpieces from Germany, Sweden and Danemark: overall a pretty ambitious showcase of European sculptures
> - The V&A in London: I have never been, and there is no exploitable database , but it's supposed to be very complete as well
> - in North America I dont know, as I usually focus on paintings when I visit American musems, but lbjeffries will know better than me.
> 
> Another similar category is design and decorative arts. As far as I know, there are only two big museums only dedicated to this field: the V&A in London, the best one, and the Musée des Arts Décoratifs in Paris (reopened a few weeks ago), as a follower.
> 
> And lbjeffries, I was surprised you didn't mention any German museums in your list, especially the ones in Berlin. For Egyptian and Greek artifacts, the Pergamon museum is top level for instance. The Ethnography Museum (again in Berlin) is, according to various sources, number one, followed by the Branly Museum in Paris (which has just opened). And if you want to get a sense of Old Masters in Germain painting, you have to go to Munich Pincotheque: it's the only place where you have a real vision of Germain painting history, since usually museums outside Germany struggle to display significant pieces in quantity and quality (it's a bit like Spanish painting that you can only appreciate in the Prado). The same goes for German Modern Art : you have to go the Modern Art Museum in Berlin.
> 
> All in all, Berlin is surely in the top four cities regarding variety and richness of museums, along with New York, Paris and London, that's why I was surprised to see no mention of it in your otherwise great list.


I have not mentioned Berlin because I have actually never been to Berlin. I am shamefully prejudiced against anything that isn't English, Dutch, Flemish, French, Spanish, Italian or American. Not only am I Eurocentric in my taste, but I am _WESTERN _ Eurocentric. Of course I appreciate Durer, Brueghel and Grunwald; and the sublime Schiele and Klimt. But I have--as of yet--not developed a real taste for eastern European art. There is a wonderful new little museum in New York called the Neue Gallery that is devoted to Austrian art and design and that has sparked an interest. Also my wife and I are talking about a trip to Bavaria and Austria after planned trips to London and Amsterdam. So who knows, perhaps Berlin after that; and maybe I'll then be as passionate about German art as I am with art from other regions.

As for sculpture, there are some notable Renaissance and Baroque works in the US, but they are few and far between. Tulio Lombardo's _Adam_ was probably the best original Renaissance work in the US but tragically it toppled over and shattered a couple years ago. It is currently be repaired but I suspect it will be far from perfect. Bernini's _Faun Teased by Children_ is probably the greatest Bernini i have seen outside of Italy. These are both at the Met. The museum in Fort Worth purchased what might be a Donatello. The Met is also an amazing place to look at french sculpture. As for modern sculpture, forget about it. Moore, Rodin, Hepworth, Smith, Calder, Caro, Oldenberg, Hesse. We got it all.

As for your top four cities. I'll trust you on Berlin as long as you trust me on Washington DC to round out the top five.


----------



## Nemo

@LBJeff

^^


> Of course I appreciate Durer, Brueghel and Grunwald; and the sublime Schiele and Klimt. But I have--as of yet--not developed a real taste for eastern European art.


Brueghel is a Flemish painter. Sorry for correcting, but I think the Belgians would not like to see one of their greatest masters being called a German. 

I have to bring a little nuance in my text, because if I read my post back, it looks like I di'dn't like the Metropolitan. Let me begin to say that its indeed the greatest museum in the world. Its has a great number of masterpieces and it gives an incredible overview including modern art. 



> @NEMO; When I visited the Metropolitan, I got the impression of a large art-warehouse. For Americans it must be great, but for the average European artlover its a bit of everything..
> 
> @LBJ Have you ever been to the Louvre? Or the Hermitage? Or London's National Gallery? Did you get the same impression at these places or are they just better because they are in Europe?


You're quite right on this, but the same goes for the 'other warehouses'  like the Louvre or Hermitage. I meant that I have the feeling that throughout Europe you have more museums dedicated to one painter, like the Munch, Van Gogh, the Dali, Matisse, Chagall, etc musea. And there are a lot of nice works of art scattered in numerous small musea, townhalls etc. 
The Metropolitan off course is the rare kind of museum, great, palace-like, and because of its oversight and large number of masterpieces it can can trigger the interest of large numbers of people. And off course after a visit in the Metropolitan, they can visit a museum dedicated to their favorites. Some people in the Netherlands still can't understand why our King sold so many Rembrandt-paintings to the Americans and Russians, but great art is for everyone, not one nation. Also, Rembrandt, Vermeer, Hals, Steen, Mondriaan, VanGogh etc etc in the US are probably the best promotion for the country, at least far better tha marihuana and wooden shoes. (I still have to see the Frick-collection in NYC)

Sorry for being a bit touchy in my former posts; forgot the smilies. I hope you will have a good time in Amsterdam, alhough I have to warn you for some inconveniences. The Rijksmuseum only shows a fraction of its collection since the whole building and surrounding institutes are closed because of an large restoration/extension. Also, the Stedelijk museum of art is closed, also for a large restoration/extension. Furthermore, the whole city is a mess due to the construction of a new subway line. 

If you need tips or a guide on architecture, Dutch art and history; you can always mail me and I would be obliged to act as you're guide.









The new Stedelijk museum of art.


----------



## Nemo

edit8


----------



## lbjeffries

Nemo said:


> @LBJeff
> 
> ^^
> 
> Brueghel is a Flemish painter. Sorry for correcting, but I think the Belgians would not like to see one of their greatest masters being called a German.


You know, I actually realised he was Flemish after I posted that. I don't know why I assumed he was Austrian. My apologies to all of the fine people from Belgium. How an area so small could produce so many artistic geniuses is beyond comprehension. That goes for the Netherlands as well.



> I have to bring a little nuance in my text, because if I read my post back, it looks like I di'dn't like the Metropolitan. Let me begin to say that its indeed the greatest museum in the world. Its has a great number of masterpieces and it gives an incredible overview including modern art.


The only thing the Metropolitan is lacking is a truly iconic piece of art. There is no _Night Watch_, or _Mona Lisa_, or _Las Meninas_. If there is an icon, it would probably be _Washington Crossing the Deleware_, which isn't a fantastic piece of art. Certainly no _Night Watch_.




> I meant that I have the feeling that throughout Europe you have more museums dedicated to one painter, like the Munch, Van Gogh, the Dali, Matisse, Chagall, etc musea. And there are a lot of nice works of art scattered in numerous small musea, townhalls etc.


Perhaps you don't give American painters enough credit (few people do). But I am one of the few so I can go Whitney in New York and see a room full of Hopper and be ecstatic. Or Eakins at the Met. Or Thomas Hart Benton in Kansas City. Or O'Keefe in New Mexico (which I liken to Chagall's amazing museum in Nice). .





> The Metropolitan off course is the rare kind of museum, great, palace-like, and because of its oversight and large number of masterpieces it can can trigger the interest of large numbers of people. And off course after a visit in the Metropolitan, they can visit a museum dedicated to their favorites. Some people in the Netherlands still can't understand why our King sold so many Rembrandt-paintings to the Americans and Russians, but great art is for everyone, not one nation. Also, Rembrandt, Vermeer, Hals, Steen, Mondriaan, VanGogh etc etc in the US are probably the best promotion for the country, at least far better tha marihuana and wooden shoes. (I still have to see the Frick-collection in NYC)


The Frick is great. If you are more comfortable in a smaller museum that can be seen and processed in a couple hours, this is the museum for you. And it has several pieces by most of the Dutch masters of the baroque.



> Sorry for being a bit touchy in my former posts; forgot the smilies. I hope you will have a good time in Amsterdam, alhough I have to warn you for some inconveniences. The Rijksmuseum only shows a fraction of its collection since the whole building and surrounding institutes are closed because of an large restoration/extension. Also, the Stedelijk museum of art is closed, also for a large restoration/extension. Furthermore, the whole city is a mess due to the construction of a new subway line.


Hey, don't feel bad for being a bit touchy. I get touchy too when I feel like someone is disrespecting good old New Amsterdam. Also, I appreciate you telling me about the current state of Amsterdam right now. So how long would we have to wait to see the Rijksmuseum in all its glory.



> If you need tips or a guide on architecture, Dutch art and history; you can always mail me and I would be obliged to act as you're guide.


Thank you so much and I may very well take you up on your offer. We can't wait for our trip to Holland.


----------



## Nemo

^^

Hope to see you in Amsterdam then. 



> @WIKIPEDIA; One of The Met's latest purchases is Duccio's Madonna and Child, which cost the museum more than 45 million dollars, more than twice the amount it had paid for any previous painting. The painting itself is only slightly larger than 9 by 6 inches, but has been called "the Met's Mona Lisa".


I think its rather early to give Mona Lisa like imaginary powers to a painting so early. The Metroplitan indeed lacks a most popular piece like ML or the Nike in the Louvre, but on the other hand, it has so many masterpieces in its collection that can be 'hyped' if they want.

Soem of my favorites in the Metropolitan (off course a lot of Dutch paintings,. can't do anything about it, but I do not always like the mainly religious paintings of the renaissance.)

































(Rubens,Brueghel,VanGogh,Caravaggio,Turner, Monet,Degas,Vermeer)



*Rijksmuseum, The Masterpieces *
In the period from December 2003 to 2009, the Rijksmuseum in Amsterdam will undergo the most sweeping modernisation, alteration and restoration endeavour in its history. During these years, the museum will remain partially open, featuring a spectacular exposition of major works from the Golden Age, titled 'The Masterpieces'. Moreover, the Rijksmuseum wishes to continue presenting its permanent collection to as wide an audience as possible in the Netherlands and abroad. In this effort, the key words are visibility and accessibility. 

*On tour *
Since february 2004 the Rijksmuseum displays portions of its collection in ten museums in the Netherlands, Belgium and Germany, with the title, Rijksmuseum at/in/on the. In most cases, the artworks will be on loan for the duration of the Rijksmuseum renovation activities. 

Additionally, the Rijksmuseum organises exhibitions abroad (e.g. in the United States, Japan and Australia) and exhibitions on location, such as at Schiphol Airport and in the Nieuwe Kerk in Amsterdam (2006-2007). 










http://www.rijksmuseum.nl/index.jsp?lang=en
Theres a link to the 'new' Rijksmuseum site.

http://www.rijksmuseum.nl/meesterwerken?lang=en
Here you'll find 3D presentations of the temporary exhebition 'the masterpieces', displayed in the south-wing that is not really affected by the building project.


















My favorite masterpiece in the Rijks.


----------



## Boeing!

*VATICAN MUSEUMS - ROME*

The Vatican Museums include:

*VATICAN PICTURE GALLERY*
The Vatican Picture Gallery was founded by Pope Pius VI (1775-99). Only in 1932 was a permanent site established in a building commissionated by Pius XI (1922-39) from a design by the architect Luca Beltrami.
*The gallery includes works of Giotto, Gentile da Fabriano, Beato Angelico, Perugino, Pinturicchio, Leonardo, Tiziano, Guercino, van Dyck, Poussin, etc.*

*COLLECTION OF MODERN RELIGIOUS ART*
The collection includes Hundreds of paintings, sculptures, engravings and designs donated to the Holy See by private individuals and, in some cases, by the artists themselves. Housed in 55 different rooms, the exposition was inaugurated by Pope Paul VI in 1973. The itinerary begins in the Borgia Apartment, named for Alexander VI, who had the room decorated with the now famous frescoes, most of which are the work of either Pinturicchio or his students.
*The collection includes works of Ottone Rosai, Auguste Rodin, Carlo Carrà, Mario Sironi, Aligi Sassu, Renato Guttuso, Marc Chagall, Paul Gauguin, Maurice Utrillo, Giorgio Morandi, Filippo de Pisis, Henry Moore, Paul Klee, Wassily Kandinsky, Georges Braque, Umberto Boccioni, Giacomo Balla, Giorgio De Chirico, Jacques Villon, Bernard Buffet, Oskar Kokoschka, Pablo Picasso, Francis Bacon, Diego Velasquez, etc.*

*RAPHAEL'S ROOMS AND LOGGIAS*
The four rooms commonly known as the "Rooms of Raphael" were part of - togheter with the "Chiaroscuri" room, the Old Room of the Swiss, the cubicle with its adjoining heater, the Nicholine Chapel and the Loggia - the new residence chosen by Julius II on the third floor of the building.
The series of four communicating rooms was a reconstruction carried out by Nicholas V (1447-55) of the thirteenth century palace of Nicholas III (1277-80). Towards the end of the first decade of the sixteenth century Perugino, Sodoma, Baldassarre Peruzzi and Bramantino were all at work decorating them, but in 1509 Julius II dismissed them and commissioned Raphael to decorate the whole of this part of the Vatican. He worked there for about ten years, but only three of the rooms were completed before his death in 1520, and the direct intervention of the master is certain in only two of them. 

*SISTINE CHAPEL*
Deservedly one of the most famous places in the world, the Sistine Chapel is the site where the conclave for the election of the popes and other solemn pontifical ceremonies are held. Built to the design of Baccio Pontelli by Giovannino de Dolci between 1475 and 1481, the chapel takes its name from Pope Sixtus IV, who commissioned it. It is a large rectangle with a barrel-vaulted ceiling and it is divided into two unequal parts by a marble screen. The screen and the transenna were built by Mino da Fiesole and other artists.
The frescoes on the long walls illustrate parallel events in the Lives of Moses and Christ and constitute a complex of extraordinary interest executed between 1481 and 1483 by Perugino, Botticelli, Cosimo Rosselli and Domenico Ghirlandaio, with their respective groups of assistants, who included Pinturicchio, Piero di Cosimo and others; later Luca Signorelli also joined the group.
The barrel-vaulted ceiling is entirely covered by the famous frescoes which *Michelangelo* painted between 1508 and 1512 for Julius II. The original design was only to have represented the Apostles, but was modified at the artist's insistence to encompass an enormously complex iconographic theme which may be synthesized as the representation of mankind waiting for the coming of the Messiah. More than twenty years later, *Michelangelo* was summoned back by Paul III (1534-49) to paint the Last Judgement on the wall behind the altar. He worked on it from 1536 to 1541. 

*APOSTOLIC LIBRARY*
The Vatican Library was founded by Nicholas V (1447-55). Sixtus V (1585-90) commissioned the present building from Domenico Fontana, who built the long gallery and the Salone.

*EGYPTIAN MUSEUM*
It consists of steleae and inscriptions from various ages, sarcophagi and mummies, Roman statuary (from the first and second century A.D.) designed to imitate or interpret the forms and aesthetics of Egyptian statuary, protohistoric and Roman ceramics, cuneiform tablets and mesopotamic seals, assirian bas-reliefs from the palaces of Sargon the IInd (722-705 B.C.) and Sennacherib (705-681 B.C.) in Nineveth.

*CHIARAMONTI MUSEUM*
It was founded by Pope Pius VII (Chiaramonti) and includes: the Corridoio (Corridor), the Galleria Lapidaria and the Braccio Nuovo (New Side). In the Corridor, divide into 60 sections, is an interminable series of statues, busts, sarcofhagi, reliefs, etc: about 800 Greek-Roman works. In the Galleria Lapidaria there are over 5000 pagan and Christian inscriptions. In the Braccio Nuovo, the Statue of Augustus of Prima Porta, the Group of the Nile and the Doriforos, deserve particular attention.

*MUSEUM OF POPES CLEMENT XIV AND PIUS VI*
In the Palazzetto of Belvedere the visitor finds Greek and Roman sculptures like the Apollo Belvedere (a Roman copy from the original Greek sculpture, 130-140 A.D.), the famous group of Laocoön by Agesander, *Polydorus* and Athanodorus, the statue of Hermes (copied during Hadrian's reign from an original Greek bronze of 4th century B.C.), the colossal statue of Antinous (photo), and moreover the *Canova*'s Cabinet, the Gallery of Statues, the Room of the Animals, etc.

*GREGORIAN MUSEUM OF ETRUSCAN ART*
FThe Etruscan Museum was founded by Gregory XIV in 1837 to house the works coming from the excavations carried out in southern Etruria. It was later enriched with further acquisitions and donations, and became one of the most important for Etruscan art.

*ANTIQUARIUM ROMANUM*
Divided into three small rooms, the Antiquarium houses mainly ancient Roman objects and works of the minor arts.

*VASE COLLECTION*
The collection consists of Greek and Etruscan black figure ceramics.

*THE BIGA ROOM*
This room, built during the pontificate of Pius VI (1775-99), is named after the Biga, the two-horse chariot located in the middle of the display area. The Roman Biga dates to the first century B.C.

*GALLERY OF THE CANDELABRA*
Once a loggia, the gallery was enclosed during the pontificate of Pius VI. Arches supported by columns and pillars were used to divide the space, which was then hung with candelabra, one for each arch: hence the name of the gallery.

*GALLERY OF THE TAPESTRIES*
Decorated during the pontificate of Pius VI, the gallery is named after the tapestries which were first exhibited there in 1814.

*GALLERY OF THE MAPS*
The Gallery is named after the maps painted on the walls in 40 different panels, each devoted to a region, island or particular territory of Italy.

*APARTMENT OF ST.PIUS V*
Gallery of St. Pius V: tapestries produced in Tournai in the middle of the sixteenth century and by Pieter van Aelst.
Chapel decorated with frescoes by *Giorgio Vasari *and Jacopo Zucchi.

*SOBIESKI ROOM*
Named for the painting which takes up the entire north wall with its depiction of the victory of John III Sobieski, King of Poland, over the Turks outside the walls of Vienna in 1683. The work was painted by Jan Matejko (1883).

*ROOM OF THE IMMACULATE CONCEPTION*
Located in the Borgia Tower, this room is decorated with frescoes by Francesco Podesti depicting scenes based on the dogma of the Immaculate Conception.

*GREGORIAN MUSEUM OF PROFANE ART*
The special building constructed to house the museum (founded by Gregorius XVI in 1844) runs parallel to the Pinacoteca and was opened in 1970. The works are arranged according to didactic criteria, liberated as far as possible from arbitrary integration and excessive restorations. The four sections contain Roman copies and re-elaboration of Greek originals, Roman sculptures of repubblican and early imperial periods, sarcophagi, later Roman sculptures.

*CHRISTIAN MUSEUM*
Founded in 1854 by Pius IX in the Lateran Palace to house the Christian antiquities found during the excavations of the catacombs, the Museo Pio Cristiano was transferred to the Vatican in 1963.

*MISSIONARY MUSEUM OF ETHNOLOGY*
The material is vast and various and is presented according to didactic principles so as to document the religious cult of the various civilisation which have flourished in other continents over an enormous span of time, from centuries before the coming of Christ right up to our times.

*CARRIAGE PAVILION*
It was founded under the auspices of Paul VI and laid out in 1973 in a building constructed under the Square Garden.
The collection contains: the carriages of popes and cardinals, with various harnesses; graphic and photographic documentation of solemn processions containing berlins and carriages; black landaus for daily conveyance and the first automobiles used by the popes.


----------



## IlEstAndré

Albright Knox in Buffalo, NY


----------



## BalWash

The Smithsonian Institution is by far the largest museum complex on the planet. Just one of it's museums, the National Air and Space Museum, has more visitors per year than any museum on Earth (that's right, the Louvre is #2). When you count all the visitors to the other museums of the Smithsonian it's just mind boggling: National Museum of Natural History, National Museum of American History, National Portrait Gallery, National Zoological Park, National Building Museum, National Museum of African Art, National American Arts Museum, Hirshhorn Gallery, Freer Gallery, Renwick Gallery, Sackler Gallery, the National Museum of the American Indian and the National Air and Space Museum. When you add in the National Gallery of Art, International Spy Museum and Newseum, I think it makes Washington the greatest museum city on Earth, but then again, I have a bit of a bias .


----------



## tigerboy

Le louvre is the largest, most visited, most richly endowed , most important and thus greatest museum on Earth. 

The Hermitage, The Prado, The Uffizi and the British Museum make up the rest of the European elite. The truly important international collections. I know this may sound Eurocentric but the way history has evolved makes their collections the most historically important in the world.


----------



## lbjeffries

tigerboy said:


> Le louvre is the largest, most visited, most richly endowed , *most important* and thus greatest museum on Earth.


Why is it the most important? You don't think 19th , 20th or 21st century art is important? Many people might say modern and contemporary art is the most important art in the world; because it is actually relevent to the current human experience, regardless of whether one is from the west or the east. The Louvre has absolutely none of that, let alone Uffizi, the British or the Prado.


----------



## BalWash

tigerboy said:


> Le louvre is the largest, *most visited*, most richly endowed , most important and thus greatest museum on Earth.


The Louvre is actually the second most visited museum on Earth. #1 is the National Air and Space Museum in Washington, D.C.

I agree with lbjeffries concerning the merits of modern art and its severe lacking in Europe.


----------



## Good

The Louvre is the most visited art and culture museum with 8.6 million visitors in 2006. The National Air and Space museum in Washington is indeed the most visited museum with 9 million visitors each year.

That said, I recognize the sheer scope of the Smithsonian Institute, and Washington is undoubtedly in the top 5 of the museum cities. But I would not to say it is number 1. Actually, I think that Paris, London, New York and Berlin are all superior to Washington in terms of richness and diversity of museums.

Just let me try to "rank" the most famous museums in the world according to the type of art and collection. Do not hesitate to correct me if you think I am wrong or if I forgot a significant institution (I did not visit all the museums on earth unfortunately  ):
Antiquities: Pergamon Museum (Berlin), British Museum (London), Louvre (Paris), Met (NY)
XII-XVIII paintings: Louvre (Paris), National Gallery (London), Hermitage (Saint Petersburg), Met (NY), National Gallery of Art (Washington), Prado (Madrid), Uffizi (Florence). I ranked the Prado and the Uffizi quite low because of their strong bias towards their national paintings, even if they are amazing!
XII-XVIII sculptures: Bode Museum (Berlin), V&A (London), Louvre (Paris), National Gallery of Art (Washington), Met (NY)
XIX paintings and sculptures: Orsay (Paris), Met (NY), National Gallery of Art (Washington), Art Institute (Chicago), Hermitage (Saint Peterburg)
XX modern art: MoMA (NY), Pompidou Center (Paris), Tate Modern (London), Guggenheim (NY again!), Neue Galerie (Berlin)
Applied arts: V&A (London), Musée des Arts décoratifs (Paris), Met (NY), National Gallery of Art (Washington)
Asian art: Guimet (Paris), Met (NY), British museum (London)
African and Oceanian art: Völkerkunde museum (Berlin), Branly (Paris), British museum (London), Met (NY)

That's just for art, for science I am not an expert of museums, so feel free to complete this draft of ranking!


----------



## BalWash

Good said:


> The Louvre is the most visited art and culture museum with 8.6 million visitors in 2006. The National Air and Space museum in Washington is indeed the most visited museum with 9 million visitors each year.
> 
> That said, I recognize the sheer scope of the Smithsonian Institute, and Washington is undoubtedly in the top 5 of the museum cities. But I would not to say it is number 1. Actually, I think that Paris, London, New York and Berlin are all superior to Washington in terms of richness and diversity of museums.
> 
> Just let me try to "rank" the most famous museums in the world according to the type of art and collection. Do not hesitate to correct me if you think I am wrong or if I forgot a significant institution (I did not visit all the museums on earth unfortunately  ):
> Antiquities: Pergamon Museum (Berlin), British Museum (London), Louvre (Paris), Met (NY)
> XII-XVIII paintings: Louvre (Paris), National Gallery (London), Hermitage (Saint Petersburg), Met (NY), National Gallery of Art (Washington), Prado (Madrid), Uffizi (Florence). I ranked the Prado and the Uffizi quite low because of their strong bias towards their national paintings, even if they are amazing!
> XII-XVIII sculptures: Bode Museum (Berlin), V&A (London), Louvre (Paris), National Gallery of Art (Washington), Met (NY)
> XIX paintings and sculptures: Orsay (Paris), Met (NY), National Gallery of Art (Washington), Art Institute (Chicago), Hermitage (Saint Peterburg)
> XX modern art: MoMA (NY), Pompidou Center (Paris), Tate Modern (London), Guggenheim (NY again!), Neue Galerie (Berlin)
> Applied arts: V&A (London), Musée des Arts décoratifs (Paris), Met (NY), National Gallery of Art (Washington)
> Asian art: Guimet (Paris), Met (NY), British museum (London)
> African and Oceanian art: Völkerkunde museum (Berlin), Branly (Paris), British museum (London), Met (NY)
> 
> That's just for art, for science I am not an expert of museums, so feel free to complete this draft of ranking!


That's probably a pretty good assessment from an art perspective. In Washington, the Freer Gallery is great for Asian and Oceanian art and the Hirschhorn is great for modern art (although not to the extent of MoMa). I can't really assess how good they are from an international perspective. 

From a scientific/history perspective, Washington has the National Air and Space Museum which is by far the greatest museum of its type in the world. The International Spy Museum and the Newseum are also the greatest museums of their type in the world. The National Holocaust Museum is probably the second greatest Holocaust Museum in the world after Yad Vashem in Israel. The National Museum of Natural History isn't quite as good the British Museum, but I'd say its the greatest Natural History Museum in the Western Hemisphere. The National Museum of American History (nicknamed the Nation's Attic) is probably the greatest museum of its kind in the world. The National Museum of the American Indian is the greatest museum of its kind in the world. IMO the National Building Museum is probably the greatest museum of urban design in the world. There are many other museums in Washington like the National Museum of Health and Medicine.

So yes, from an arts perspective, Washington is not the greatest museum city on the planet, but overall when all types of museum are considered, I think there's a good chance that it may be. Although, all of the cities in the top 5 are so close together in quality of museums. They really do form a club that no other cities can really approach.


----------



## Nemo

@Good
You did not include the Amsterdam Rijksmuseum in you're list with the 17th century paintings. 

I don't undestand you're explanation why you ranked the Prado lower, while it has a superior collection with only priceless masterpieces which show the develoment of some of the most admired artists.


----------



## Bsrt

One of the things that many people forgots is that in Madrid there are several art museums, one that has pieces of all times from XIV century (Thyssen-Bornemisza museum), and two where the national funds are exhibited, focusing each one in a time, the Prado museum, focused in old and clasical painting and sculpture, and the MNCARS (Museo Nacional Centro de Arte Reina Sofía), focused on modern art, and that's why the Prado has not modern pieces. This is what is known as "The triangle of art" or "The art walk" (El paseo del arte) because all of them are situated in the Paseo del Prado axis.


----------



## Good

It's true, I have been maybe unfair with the Prado. I love this museum, as it displays the best paintings of my fovourite painters: El Greco, Goya, Tiziano, Bosch, Rubens, etc. But I have to admit that this museum is not as encyclopedic and comprehensive as the Louvre, the National Gallery or the Met: French, British and Dutch paintings are very badly represented or even completely absent! 
Regarding Italian paintings, some painters (Veronese, Tiziano, Tintoretto, the Venetian school of painting in general) reflecting Spanish kings' personal tastes, are particularly well displayed, while others are almost not there. The same goes for Flemisch painting.
Only Spanish painting is, obvioulsy, completely and entirely represented. 
The Prado is a museum based on Spanish kings' personal fascination for the greatest painters of their times, not on a scientific and complete exhibition of European painting, hence some inexcusable lacks and gaps: where are Rembrandt, Poussin, Delacroix, Gainsborough, Vermeer, Fragonard?
Nevertheless Prado's weaknesses are beautifully compensated by its wonderful collections of Spanish, Venetian and Flemish schools.

Regarding modern art, Reina Sofia museum is archictecturally a beautiful museum, but its collections can't match those of the New York, Paris, or Berlin museums, simply because Madrid has never been a center of modern art like those cities, and most of the great Spanish painters have flown to Paris, taking with them their most beautiful paintings, or selling them to rich American collectors or institutions (especially Picasso, which is more easily seen in the Pompidou Center or the Picasso museum in Paris, or the MoMA in New York). It's a shame because Spain greatly contributed to modern art history thanks to Gris, Picasso, Miro, Dali, but unfortunately all these artists decided to live in Paris and/or NYC, endowing French or American museums more than their Spanish counterparts.

As for Amsterdam museums, I am deeply ignorant about their collections, so feel free to make your point and correct my ranking...


----------



## MasonicStage™

When you already mantioned Madrid, I was in Prado and Reina Sofía. Prado is in my opinion to much noised about, actually quite boring museum, while Reina is very interesting, ingenious, definitely worth of visiting! But also Dali Museum in Figueres is something what made an impression on me! It's transcendent...


----------



## Nemo

@GOOD

For Dutch museums/collections, see post 52
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=172121&page=3


----------



## Crizzy

Überseemuseum,Bremen


----------



## miltown

*MILWAUKEE ART MUSEUM*
Milwaukee, WI, USA





































aside from the amazing architecture it also has a huge collection of fine art


----------



## tigidig14

^wow that's in milwokee

anyway, chicago has some of the best usually


----------



## Cobain

1) British Museum, London
2) Musée du Louvre, Paris
3) Museo del Prado, Madrid


----------



## Metsfan1520

best museums in no specific order:

the metropolitain museum of art-NewYork
the MoMA-New York
The British museum-London
the Uffizi gallery-Florence
The Vatican Museums-The Vatican
The tate modern-London
the smithsonian-WashingtonDC
the musee de orsay-Paris
the louvre-Paris
the egyptian museum-Cairo

these museums house the greatest treasures of our world.


----------



## TouristMan

*Doria Pamphili Gallery*

Doria Pamphili Gallery (near Via del Corso, Rome) is a private museum like Borghese Gallery in wich paintings, furniture and statuary has been assembled since the 16th century by the Doria, Pamphilj, Landi and Aldobrandini families.
_It seems that time stopped at this time, everything is still in the original position._ 

The Gallery includes works of Jacopo Tintoretto, Tiziano, Raffaello Sanzio, Correggio, Caravaggio, Guercino, Gian Lorenzo Bernini, Parmigianino, Gaspard Dughet, Jan Brueghel il Vecchio, Velasquez, etc.

*Virtual tour:*
http://www.doriapamphilj.it/ipix.asp


----------



## ManokAnak

I absolutely love museums, first things i go to when visiting a new place.

The Vatican Museums are pretty sweet. Yeah, check it out if you find your self in Roma. The whole city of Rome is a pretty sweet museum, actually, the whole Italian Penisula is a great museum....I loved the Galleria Deglia Uffizzi.

Chicago has nice museums, but they cannot compare to some of the museums i have been to in Italy. Bristism museum, i think is overrated. I do love Art Institute, one of my Tuesday art History classes took us there a lot, it was right down the street. Oooo its being expanded too, most of the South East Asian art had to be moved because of it.

Most of the museums I really love are those tiny little museums in a little town showing some historical items or things dug up.

Unfortunately I have not been arround the world yet and I can only nominate ones i have been too. Soo many great musems to see!


----------



## yin_yang

^ some of the best art is in churches and cathedrals. when i was in spain, i was taken aback by finding many more old master paintings than i had anticipated in the collections of many religious buildings.


----------



## Skyman

1. Musée du Louvre, Paris
2. Museum of Ermitage, St. Petersburg
3. British Museum, London


----------



## Gaeus

brisavoine said:


> Unfortunately, the largest and most extraordinary museum of all times, the Imperial Gardens of Beijing, also known as the Old Summer Palace, was burnt to the ground by British and French expeditionary troops in 1860. Totally shameful!


So what happened to those priceless arts? Did Taiwan or China got them back?


----------



## Velkan

Gaeus said:


> So what happened to those priceless arts? Did Taiwan or China got them back?


I would assume they burned down along with the museum?


----------



## hkskyline

Gaeus said:


> So what happened to those priceless arts? Did Taiwan or China got them back?


Many were looted by the European invaders and left China for good.


----------



## Thorin

lbjeffries said:


> Egyptian (Cairo is one, British is two, Met is right behind)


Cairo is one, but the second is the Egyptian Museum of Turin, for importance.


----------



## Pincio

^^
Cairo is the most important one, Turin is the second one.

TURIN (TORINO), ITALY - EGYPTIAN MUSEUM


----------



## Pincio

I don't like big museums, I prefer the small ones.
My personal list (taken from the list of museums that I've visited)


*1) Egyptian Museum (Turin)*











*2) Galleria degli Uffizi (Florence)*











*3) Museè Orsay (Paris)*











*4) Alte Pinakothek (Munich)*











*5) Museè Rodin (Paris)*











*6) Galleria Borghese (Rome)*











*7) Museo del Bargello (Florence)*











*8) Centre Pompidou (Paris)*











*9) Museo di Palazzo Altemps (Rome)*











*10) Museu Thyssen-Bornemiza (Madrid)*


----------



## urbanófilo

*With respect, These contests are nonsensical most of the times...*

No precedence:

Vatican Museum, Rome
Uffizzi, Florence
Louvre, Paris
National Museum, Athens
Cairo Museum (egyptian art)
British Museum, London
Rijksmuseum, Amsterdam
Prado, Madrid
British Museum
National Gallery, London
Academia, Venice
Hermitage, St Petersburg
Kunsthistorisches Museum, Vienna
National Museum, Taipei (chinese art)
Altespinakothek, Munich
Pompidou, Paris
D'Orsay, Paris
Metropolitan Museum, New York
Modern Art, New York
Tate Gallery, London
National Gallery, Washington
Palazzo Pitti, Florence
Guggenheim, New York

&

National Anthropology Museum, Mexico City... (mesoamerican precolumbian art: mayan, olmec, aztec...) ; )


----------



## DinamiT

Museu da Electricidade (Electricity Museum) - Lisbon Portugal


----------



## Berlinerin

Good said:


> I was surprised you didn't mention any German museums in your list, especially the ones in Berlin. For Egyptian and Greek artifacts, the Pergamon museum is top level for instance. The Ethnography Museum (again in Berlin) is, according to various sources, number one, followed by the Branly Museum in Paris (which has just opened). And if you want to get a sense of Old Masters in Germain painting, you have to go to Munich Pincotheque: it's the only place where you have a real vision of Germain painting history, since usually museums outside Germany struggle to display significant pieces in quantity and quality (it's a bit like Spanish painting that you can only appreciate in the Prado). The same goes for German Modern Art : you have to go the Modern Art Museum in Berlin.
> 
> All in all, Berlin is surely in the top four cities regarding variety and richness of museums, along with New York, Paris and London, that's why I was surprised to see no mention of it in your otherwise great list.


I wholeheartedly agree. Sad that noone seem to list Berlin with its gorgeous Museum island among the best museums. Seems like most people just say what is 'most popular' or only because everyone else names this or that. 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/dondequieras/1790492386/


----------



## PortoNuts

My top 3 museums:

1) British Museum, London
2) Natural History Museum, London.
3) Vatican Museum, Rome.

Victoria&Albert Museum is very underrated. It has a fine array of objects.

I would like to visit Louvre Museum very much.


----------



## TeslaCoil

Guggenheim Museum

I would like to visit Louvre someday.


----------



## Tiaren

Berlinerin said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. Sad that noone seem to list Berlin with its gorgeous Museum island among the best museums. Seems like most people just say what is 'most popular' or only because everyone else names this or that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dondequieras/1790492386/


And I have to agree as well!
Tell me which other museum complex (5 museums) is, like in Berlin, UNESCO World Heritage too?


----------



## tpe

I'll list a few of my favorite museums, *with special emphasis on the smaller and/or not so well-known ones*.

I'll start in *Chicago: the Oriental Institute*.










*Paris, Musée Gustave Moreau* 










*Munich, Museum/Villa Stuck*










*Volterra, Etruscan Museum*










*London, Soane Museum*


----------



## Mauro Salta

*HERMITAGE*


----------



## Vladivostok53

1- HERMITAGE МУЗЕЙ

2- LOUVRE MUSEE

3- MUSEO DEL PRADO


----------



## Mauro Salta

HERMITAGE


----------



## PortoNuts

I've heard many positive comments about the Hermitage also. Hope to visit it one day.


----------



## -X-

Hermitage and Russian museum in S-Petersburg
Louvre and d'Orsay in Paris


----------



## Ribarca

Good said:


> It's a shame because Spain greatly contributed to modern art history thanks to Gris, Picasso, Miro, Dali, but unfortunately all these artists decided to live in Paris and/or NYC, endowing French or American museums more than their Spanish counterparts.


Actually these are all Catalans or kicked off in Catalunya such as Picasso. The main reason for not seeing a lot of works in Madrid.

For Miro head to the Fundacio Miro on Barcelona's Montjuic. To see Picasso's formation head to the Picasso Museum in Barcelona. To see Dali head to Figueres.


----------



## Ribarca

Focussing on paintings:

1- MUSEO DEL PRADO 

2- HERMITAGE

3 - Rijksmuseum

4 - MOMA

If we are talking about museums in general. The Terracotta army in X'ian is the favourite I ever visited by far.


----------



## Ribarca

Good said:


> Regarding Italian paintings, some painters (Veronese, Tiziano, Tintoretto, the Venetian school of painting in general) reflecting Spanish kings' personal tastes, are particularly well displayed, while others are almost not there. The same goes for Flemisch painting.


And Velazquez' tastes as he was responsible for completing the collection.


----------



## Federicoft

Ribarca said:


> Actually these are all Catalans or kicked off in Catalunya such as Picasso. The main reason for not seeing a lot of works in Madrid.


Catalans are Spanish anyway.

I think the Louvre wins hands down in the category of encyclopedic museums (and the British Museum+National Gallery if considered combined). I have to admit though that, despite being the epytome of museum, they all tend to be a bit frigid and souless compared to art museums that developed naturally over the times, often as the collection of a court or a single family, and are still housed in their original buildings. I won't mention which country has plenty of them, despite having few (if any) encyclopedic museums.


----------



## vittorio tauber

I second Federicoft.


----------



## Pincio

I don't like supermarket museums


----------



## persian

In terms of rich content:
1. Paris Louvre
2. London BM
3. Hermitage


----------



## Ribarca

Federicoft said:


> Catalans are Spanish anyway.
> 
> I think the Louvre wins hands down in the category of encyclopedic museums (and the British Museum+National Gallery if considered combined). I have to admit though that, despite being the epytome of museum, they all tend to be a bit frigid and souless compared to art museums that developed naturally over the times, often as the collection of a court or a single family, and are still housed in their original buildings. I won't mention which country has plenty of them, despite having few (if any) encyclopedic museums.


They are not be found in the musea of Madrid however. That was the point I'm making. Besides Catalans are Catalans. Pretty obvious:lol:.


----------



## Federicoft

Catalans _and_ Spanish. One does not exclude the other.


----------



## potiz81

Top 5 (in terms of richness and importance of the artifacts they exhibit) in no order

Louvre
British Museum
National Archaeological Museum of Greece
Vatican Museum
Egyptian Museum


----------



## iaro

> El Prado is one of the most visited sites in the world, and it is considered to be among the greatest museums of art. The principal attraction takes root in the wide presence of Velázquez, Francisco de Goya (the artist more extensively represented in the collection), Titian, Rubens and Bosch, of that it possesses the best collections that exist on a global scale


----------



## AmauriPavao

Paulista Museum (or Ipiranga Museum) in São Paulo


----------



## tonttula

Easy, British Museum. Louvre coming as second.
Have had the pleasure to visit both.


----------



## Mudhen419

Henry Ford and Greenfield village Dearborn michigan!!


----------



## Alexenergy

I think that only tree museums in the world can claim the title of the best museum. It's becase of their great collections of art including ancient times till modern art. Also this richest collections are held in no less remarkable buildings:
So, my top tree is:
1.The Louvre in Paris, France








2.The Hermitage in St. Petersburg, Russia








3.The Prado Museum in Madrid, Spain


----------



## calaguyo

I never enjoy in the museums. I like science museum instead. 

Here's one in Manila.

Mind Museum:


TheRick said:


> Look No more fence






hingpit1984 said:


> Five main galleries: the story of the Universe, the story of an Atom, the story of Life, Earth, and Technology.
> 
> 
> *The Story of the Atom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Story of Life*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Story of The Universe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Story of The Earth*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Story of Technology* (_as of this writing, this is still nearing completion_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of the Mind Museum here.


----------



## ANTAURO

they think the virtual museum lima,peru


----------



## buho

Best museum? That's a question without answer, art museum? sciences museum? IMHO opinion best museum is Louvre.


----------



## kinza

Statue Victoria


----------



## .franco

Louvre
Vatican Museums
The Uffizi Gallery (Florence, Italy)


----------



## Xtreminal

Kelvingrove Museum in Glasgow, UK. Photo by me


----------



## geoking66

1) Metropolitan Museum of Art (New York)
2) National Gallery (London)
3) British Museum (London)


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Xtreminal said:


> Kelvingrove Museum in Glasgow, UK. Photo by me


Hell yes. Since I last posted here, I visited quite a few museums I hadn't seen, previously, and a few museums of Scotland now feature high in my list. The Kelvingrove is easily the best I've ever seen, in terms of the educational process that a museum is supposed to offer. Also, the National Gallery of Scotland (in Edinburgh) is one of the classiest old-school fine arts museums possible. The collection was a tremendous surprise. Finally, the Riverside in Glasgow was just stunning and a great place to be.


----------



## tommolo

Of course no other museums in the world have 5000 square meters frescoed by the king of western art: Michelangelo. This only would put Vatican Museums above the rest. Beside Michelangelo, in the same Sixtine chapel, you have Perugino and Botticelli's frescoes. The Raphael's room frescoes are the masterpiece of Rapahel. In the not yet accessible parts you have great pieces of art too, like the Raphael's Loggia, the Bramante's courtyard, the Ducal Rooms by Bernini, the sala Regia frescoes by Vasari...and I can continue for an hour and an half. 

I still don't see the Gallerie dell'Accademia of Venice, the Museo Archeologico and the Museo di Capodimonte of Naples or even the Galleria di Brera of Milan, each one of them easily can match the Prado or the national gallery in terms of cornerstones in western art. This says much of the still unexpressed potential of Italy's tourism.


----------



## tommolo

To let you enjoy the great art collection of the Brera Museum in Milan. Unluckily it's in Italy, so it have to face with monster museums like the Vaticans or the Uffizi, but would it be in another EU country, it would be the most important of that country.

Let's start. I will just show the cornerstone of western art, the painting that changed the style or have been just so much influential. There is just an overwhelming quantity of iconic paintings.
In this thread I saw a lot of blablabla but few discussion about actual quality paintings. So let's fix it. This one is from Brera, one of the most important museums in the world, yet incredibly not so world famous as it would clearly deserves.

Renaissance. The Dead Christ, Andrea Mantegna.










Renaissance. Giovanni Bellini, the Pietà:










Renaissance. Madonna con Bambino, Giovanni Bellini.










Renaissance. Preaching of St. Mark in Alexandria of Egypt, Giovanni & Gentile Bellini. A ginormous painting of 3,5 x 8 meters.










Another super famous one, the finding of the body of St. Mark, Tintoretto, Baroque.










Another most influential one. Every art history book talks about it.
Savoldo, Pala Pesaro. Renaissance.










Master of the Pala Sforzesca, Pala Sforzesca. High Renaissance masterpiece.










Madonna by Bramantino, Renaissance. Almost an abstract painting, as usual for a painting by mysterious Bramantino.










Crucifixion by Bramantino, Renaissance:










*This might be one of the most important painting of all the times. Of course in the top 10. Raffaello, Sposalizio della Vergine*










Bramante, Cristo alla Colonna, renaissance.










*Pala Montefeltro by Piero della Francesca. In Art history books there is a full chapter about this manifesto of renaissance painting. Of course is one of the best painting in the world. To me this is top three, let's be humble and make it top 5  *










The Last Supper by Rubens, baroque. Look at the face of Judas...










Caravaggio, Cena in Emmaus, another super iconical one.










Francesco Hayez, the kiss. Romanticism.










A super iper iconical one, the Fiumana by Pellizza da Volpedo. The other version is in the Museo del Novecento in the central Duomo Square in Milan.










Antonio Canova, Napoleon as Mars the Peacekeeper. Neoclassicism.










A copy of this masterpiece by Canova is to be found in the baroque courtyard in a scenographical position.










And of course, this one is not in Brera but in the Unesco site Santa Maria alle Grazie church refectory, but this one is worth on its own to deserve a visit in Milan. Lonardo da Vinci's biggest masterpiece, his most influential work of art and one of the most iconic paintings of all the times. Yes, it is in Milan. The Last Supper by Leonardo da Vinci. 40 square meters of painting by the second best painter of all the times after Michelangelo.










...can you believe that in 2014 there is still someone who doesn't know that the last supper is in Milan? My oh my...


----------



## arno-13

The Mucem is a newly opened museum in Marseilles, France.
This museum, which is about euro-mediterranean civilisation is made of two buildings : A new one (in black) linked to an ancient fortress by a bridge. 
The site also host the Cerem (in white) which provide a large show room for art, a cinema auditorium and a conference room


----------



## bodegavendetta

1. Louvre - has one of, if not the most, important collection of art taken as a whole. Simply the king of museums.
2. Pompidou Center - revolutionized museums as a meeting place for people to really engage with art. Led to museums to think more about how they layout and present their art to patrons. Not to mention the groundbreaking architecture.
3. Met - one of the most extensive and important collections in the world. But what sets this one apart is its cultural impact - the Met Gala and the yearly costume institute exhibitions regularly influence fashion and art today. Plus the roof garden exhibits with the view of Central Park and the skyline are unbeatable. The rooftop exhibits are often very forward thinking as well.
4. Museum of Modern Art - best museum for modern art in the world. Period. Not only in terms of collections but for the vast number of influential exhibitions and retrospectives past and present. It is THE museum for modern art. 
5. Tate Modern - while not as extensive as MoMA, it is as much a work of art as the works it displays, utilizing the old power station space extremely well. Great exhibitions too.

Others: Victoria and Albert, British Museum (if modern art museums weren't considered I would put this at number 4), Prado, Uffizi, Guggenheim.

And while this is definitely not the best/biggest museum in the world, I want to give a shout out to the DIA in Beacon, NY. Just one of the most beautiful, surreal museums I've ever been to. And it's really about the ART there. Here's their website http://www.diaart.org/sites/main/beacon


----------



## tommolo

^^ no mentions for the Vaticans Museums (that for many is the true king of museums)? The Ermitage? mmmh...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^each one of us draws from his own experience... No point rating places we've not been to.


----------

